

Ingredients for a successful entrepreneur: Girlfriends and Sports - wesleyzhao
http://wesleyzhao.com/2011/04/11/ingredients-for-a-successful-entrepreneur-girlfriends-and-sports/

======
pluies_public
"Again this is under the assumption your relationship is a truly functional
relationship."

This being HN and all, truly functional means "no side-effects", right?

------
CodeMage
I really hate to be this negative, but I confess that a post on "ingredients
for a _successful_ entrepreneur" would inspire a lot more confidence if it was
by an author whose name I could readily recognize.

~~~
grimen
I totally agree, and...people that state stuff without any more evidence than
some sloppy written bullet points without any references to stats or
scientific results is usually are BS. If you wanna state such, step down a few
steps on the attitude-stair...

~~~
wesleyzhao
I'm sorry you feel this way. I wrote about certain things that I believed and
readily recognize that both I have no statistics and that I mean virtually
nothing to the universe as of now. Just thoughts that I were in my head.

------
neuroelectronic
sports 3.) willingness to step on everyone on your way to the top.

~~~
wesleyzhao
Not necessarily. There are still rules in sports. And there are teams that
play dirty. However, I am not willing to play dirty to win. And I do not
believe it is necessary to step on everyone or do anything but the right thing
to be successful.

